# 12 battery flicker tealights, only $5.98 !



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Someone on one of the forums I hang out on (I forget which atm) posted a thread with a fairly non-descript title about halloween stuff at ABC Distributing. I mentioned this in that thread but was afraid that it would go unnoticed there.

Since these battery flicker candles are becoming a quick favorite of us weenies, I wanted to be sure everyone knew about this great deal. The cheapest I've ever seen them locally or online was 6 candles for $5.

ABC Distributing is selling a dozen (12! Count em, 12!) battery flicker tealights for only $5.98 and you can choose from either color changing or white ones.

linky: http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...=1&Ntt=tealights&N=35&Nao=0&R=444004-6T2GCLR2

When ordering, where it asks for your business name, just put in your regular name. ABC is basically a wholesaler but they appear to have no qualms with selling direct online.


----------



## boo2u (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the heads up! They may be just what I need for a prop we are working on : )


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Do you know what kind of battery they take? it doesn't say in the item description.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! 

I got a pack of 6 at Giant Tiger for $3.97. Not bad, either.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

On 8/12 I emailed them complaining that my order was still pending to ship, then on 8/13, their page showed that it shipped and my order arrived today(8/15 shipped from Nashville, TN).

I don't know if they're just generally slow to ship or if they sent my order out because I barked at them but I got my shipment and the shipping price was $6.18 with UPS.

I will probably order from them in the future because of good pricing but expect to wait and wait for your order. And don't expect to be able to phone them. Their number won't work. And if you email them, the only thing you'll get is a canned email response.

I wouldn't recommend them unless it's something that you really want at a really good price. And I have to give it up to them, 12 battery tealights for about $5 is a good price.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I got six flicker candle voltives at Walgreen's for $5 that use a standard button type battery that I can get at the dollar store. Cost more, but then they are only 15 minutes away.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

People have also ordered from this company. (See cheap lightning FX machine in atmosphere)

12-Pc. LED Everlasting Tea Lights
$5.95 per set
Available in white or flickering Color-Changing, which fades in and out of 7 different color combinations of red, green and blue, and White.

http://www.ltdcommodities.com/home/...&Rec=1&Ntt=light&N=37&Nao=0&R=443004-7T2GWHT1


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The Lakeside Collection also has a set of 12 for $5.98. Their shipping is based on total order price, so I could get 2 sets, and have them shipped for about $18 or so. The Lakeside Collection is horribly slow with shipping though!!!

http://www.lakeside.com/details.asp...2G4&product=12-Pc.-LED-Everlasting-Tea-Lights


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> Do you know what kind of battery they take? it doesn't say in the item description.


CR2032's


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Cassie. I ordered 2 sets - waiting for them to arrive.


----------

